# [Résolu] Echec emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

## Aconitt

Bonjour / Bonsoir,

J'ai essayé Ubuntu (et dérivés tels que kubuntu, lubuntu, ...), backtrack (devenu kali). Actuellement, je suis depuis environ 1 an sur Archlinux.

Après avoir tester des debian, rolling-release, ... J'aimerais essayer Gentoo.

Après avoir guerroyer un certain temps (non négligeable), je me dirige vers vous pour solliciter votre aide.

J'utilise le media Minimal installation CD.

J'ai suivi le handbook gentoo : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation

Le profil que j'ai choisi : 6 (KDE, sans systemd)

Une fois arrivé à : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:AMD64/Full/Installation#Installing_the_sources , la commande  *Quote:*   

> emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

  pose problème.

Voici le message d'erreur situé dans /var/tmp/portage/ ................ /config.log : http://pastebin.com/y6HDn0qU

D'avance merci pour votre aide

EDIT : Si cela peut vous aider, voici mon pc portable : http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00200719.html

J'y ai ajouté un ssd : http://www.ldlc.be/fiche/PB00184416.htmlLast edited by Aconitt on Mon Jun 06, 2016 11:56 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 324874

Salut Aconitt !

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

> Désolé pour cet énorme post, je ne savais pas trop où héberger ce fichier. 

 

J'ai deux suggestions à te proposer :

Reformater ton message pour le rendre plus lisible. 

Utiliser l'application web Pastebin et fournir le lien hypertexte.

La première solution consiste à faire usage des fonctionnalités de formatage du forum : 

Utilisation des balises de mise en forme !

Guide pour rédiger efficacement un message (français)

Guide pour rédiger efficacement un message (anglais)

La seconde solution consiste à utiliser le copier/coller sur un site web utilisant Pastebin ou à faire usage de la commande wgetpaste.

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

>  Voici le message d'erreur situé dans /var/tmp/portage/ ................ /config.log 

 

Pour finir, je recommande l'utilisation de la fonctionnalité de journalisation (logging/logs) de Portage. 

On peut ainsi conserver les informations fournies par Portage lors des compilations des programmes et y avoir accès facilement.

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> le terme log est notamment employé en informatique pour désigner un historique d'événements et par extension le fichier contenant cet historique.

 

Activation de la journalisation des compilations de Portage (Gentoo 's handbook)

P.S : Un formatage rapide et efficace serait d'utiliser la balise [...code]<du code>[.../code]

Exemple : 

```
This file contains any messages produced by compilers while

running configure, to aid debugging if configure makes a mistake.

It was created by bc configure 1.06.95, which was

generated by GNU Autoconf 2.59. Invocation command line was

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man \

--infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 \

--with-readline --without-libedit 

...

...
```

--- note :  Fais une coupure de ligne si la ligne est trop longue (en faisant un passage à la ligne et en prenant soin d'indiquer la coupure avec le symbole \ ).

Cordialement,

fengLast edited by 324874 on Sat Jun 11, 2016 6:26 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## 324874

Re: Peux-tu fournir les infos correspondant aux commandes suivantes ? 

```
root # emerge --info '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6 : 4.4.6::gentoo'
```

```
root # less /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6/temp/build.log 
```

----------

## Aconitt

Bonjour,

Merci pour votre réponse. J'ai modifié le post précédent. Voici le résultat des 2 commandes que vous m'aviez demander d'exécuter :

```

root # emerge --info '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6 : 4.4.6::gentoo'

!!! '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6 : 4.4.6::gentoo' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

```

Je n'ai malheureusement aucune idée de comment vous faire parvenir cet e-build. 

Comme dit précédemment, je suis un étudiant en informatique curieux qui veux apprendre en testant un peu de tout afin de me forger ma propre idée.

```

root # less /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6/temp/build.log

/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.4.6/temp/build.log: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

Etant donné que gentoo commençait par s'occuper de sys-devel qui s'est avéré être un echec, peut n'être n'a-t-il jamais traité sys-kernel ce qui expliquerait son absence.

Encore merci pour votre aide

EDIT: J'aurais du mettre le chemin complet menant à config.log : /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/bc-1.06.95-r1/work/bc-1.06.95/config.log

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Quel est le message d'erreur affiché ? Quel est le paquet qui a échoué ?

Le fichier config.log n'est vraiment pas utile pour le moment.

----------

## Aconitt

Bonjour,

En effet, je n'avais pas fait assez attention : j'ai vu "for support join config.log" c'est pourquoi je l'avais joint.

A première vue l'erreur serait stockée dans build.log que voici : http://pastebin.com/e3hnMMs8

Cette erreur survient lors de la commande :  

```
root #emerge --ask sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
```

Si je comprend bien, ce serait sys-devel qui pose problème.

Dans l'espoir de vous avoir communiqué toutes les informations nécessaires. 

Encore merci

----------

## xaviermiller

Apparemment, tes CFLAGS ne sont pas en ordre. Donne-nous le résultat de "emerge --info".

----------

## Aconitt

Merci pour cette réponse aussi rapide.

Je dois bien avouer ne pas avoir tout compris à propos du CFLAGS.

Concernant le emerge --info : http://pastebin.com/mkpNVYHH

Je tiens à vous remercier (encore :p) pour l'intérêt que vous me portez.

----------

## xaviermiller

Il manque un "-" au paramètre "-march"  :Wink: 

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"
```

----------

## Aconitt

Que dire ... 

Merci pour votre aide et désolé de vous avoir fait perdre du temps avec ce type d'erreur

En temps normal, je ne fais que lire les forums pour trouver ce que j'ai besoin. Aucune idée de comment passer un post en résolu.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pas de souci, cette erreur est commune au début. Tu peux éditer ton message initial en mettant [RESOLU] dans le titre.

----------

## 324874

 *Aconitt wrote:*   

>  Comme dit précédemment, je suis un étudiant en informatique curieux qui veux apprendre en testant un peu de tout afin de me forger ma propre idée. 

 

Gentoo requiert des ressources et de la réflexion. Tu rencontreras certainement des difficultés qui nécessiteront la mise en oeuvre de stratégies.

Les connaissances de base en informatique seront certainement nécessaires. Cela permettra de comprendre suffisamment le système pour avoir une expérience consistante.

----------

